# Retired and looking for Morel Hunting Friends



## daleandrewgriffin195 (11 mo ago)

Recently retired, in good shape, and wanting to find similar individuals to hunt mushrooms together this Spring! Interested? Shoot me an email at [email protected]. Or if there is a group formed that would consider letting a retired Ag Teacher join - Please let me know! Thanks. I'm interested in going from southern IN up to MI! To clarify - I'm not looking for people to take me to their favorite spots - I have 200 acres to hunt! I want to go to the State Parks, State and National Forests, and several other places I'm mapping out! I just think it would be fun to hunt with other people my age that enjoy a walk in the woods looking for Mushrooms.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

daleandrewgriffin195 said:


> Recently retired, in good shape, and wanting to find similar individuals to hunt mushrooms together this Spring! Interested? Shoot me an email at [email protected]. Or if there is a group formed that would consider letting a retired Ag Teacher join - Please let me know! Thanks. I'm interested in going from southern IN up to MI! To clarify - I'm not looking for people to take me to their favorite spots - I have 200 acres to hunt! I want to go to the State Parks, State and National Forests, and several other places I'm mapping out! I just think it would be fun to hunt with other people my age that enjoy a walk in the woods looking for Mushrooms.


I see you found us. I really like the Indiana Sportsmans Forum, but there just isn't much traffic on there. The real morel crazies are here. Welcome aboard. Lots of info here on past threads. I normally hit Morgan/Monroe and Yellowood, a few times during the season.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

daleandrewgriffin195 said:


> Recently retired, in good shape, and wanting to find similar individuals to hunt mushrooms together this Spring! Interested? Shoot me an email at [email protected]. Or if there is a group formed that would consider letting a retired Ag Teacher join - Please let me know! Thanks. I'm interested in going from southern IN up to MI! To clarify - I'm not looking for people to take me to their favorite spots - I have 200 acres to hunt! I want to go to the State Parks, State and National Forests, and several other places I'm mapping out! I just think it would be fun to hunt with other people my age that enjoy a walk in the woods looking for Mushrooms.


Welcome aboard where about do you live


----------



## daleandrewgriffin195 (11 mo ago)

Between Lafayette and Kokomo - but I plan on travelling a lot this Spring! I've mapped out places to hunt that correspond with Private lands (with permission!) to Hoosier National Forest to State Parks and such - even unused hunting cabins and hotels and such to spend the night! Ha!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

daleandrewgriffin195 said:


> Between Lafayette and Kokomo - but I plan on travelling a lot this Spring! I've mapped out places to hunt that correspond with Private lands (with permission!) to Hoosier National Forest to State Parks and such - even unused hunting cabins and hotels and such to spend the night! Ha!


Hit me up when you want go north of Lafayette. I've got a lot of larger areas that could use extra eyes. My knee problems will probably stop me from going south this year, but I'm sure I'll be out as much as I can. If the timing is right, I have no issue with sharing some parks/forests.


----------



## daleandrewgriffin195 (11 mo ago)

Heavens Yes! The same here - unfortunate about the knees - I would love to spend a day hunting some mushrooms up your way! I don't even need the mushrooms per say, but love to hunt and visit. Give me a shout on my regular email (I'm not real good with these forums and such!) when you plan a day and I'll see what I can do! [email protected]


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

lol That's funny cuz I rarely use email. It's difficult to plan things too far ahead of time because of the weather, so I'll talk with you at some point later in April.

The best "middle ground" location would probably be Jasper or Pulaski counties. Could possibly use eyes in Starke or St. Joe's as well. Also have a good 10-12 new spots to check out in southern MI, and 6 or 7 I scouted last year in eastern Illinois...I can keep you busy


----------



## daleandrewgriffin195 (11 mo ago)

Groovy! I'll keep looking here on this site - give a shout - anywhere is fine by me as I've never hunted in northern IN or southern MI!!! Also - I have a fishing buddy who is interested in going mushroom hunting more this Spring as he recently retired as well - would it be a problem if he came along? I'll vouch for him, he's a good guy! Ha! Can be a little ornery at times but he's alright!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

If we meet up, it'll probably be for a in a large forest, so I wouldn't care who comes along. I tend to hit my go-to spots every 2 or three days, then hit bigger forests or new parks in between, and on the weekends.


----------



## kdecarlo44 (10 mo ago)

A


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

I live in Rockford Illinois and I am planning on going to the festival in Mansfield in April.Thinking about hunting the State parks north of there on that Friday and Saturday and maybe hooking up with someone.Are any of you guys going to the festival on the 23rd and 24th?


----------

